# New policy on banning.



## masterofthebass (Aug 19, 2009)

I have decided that enough is enough with this forum. Anyone I feel is degrading the integrity of this forum will start to be banned. I just don't care about people being *******s to one another for no reason. There will be no debating, and if you think i'm being tyrannical, then change your ways. I don't need to sit and read a forum where people don't even talk about puzzles, and just act like jerks to each other.

-edit- 

i will also be banning people who use facepalm too much, until I can make it so only premium members get that option.


----------



## fundash (Aug 19, 2009)

well, you can't just ban someone for one bad post...maybe like 5 or 10?


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 19, 2009)

I can ban anyone i want for any reason. If I feel (or another moderator) someone is stepping over the line, that's it.


----------



## Kian (Aug 19, 2009)

fundash said:


> well, you can't just ban someone for one bad post...maybe like 5 or 10?



I would suggest not challenging Dan on this.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 19, 2009)

fundash said:


> well, you can't just ban someone for one bad post...maybe like 5 or 10?



No. He's right. People are being too ignorant and not being supportive of one another. 

Most posts are no longer compliant with the rules

EDIT: mostly with rule #6


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 19, 2009)

well, it is his choice. he'll do what he wants i guess. but yeah, 5 would be reasonable


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 19, 2009)

not trying to be a problem here, but i would like clarification...when you say "debating" do you mean about non-cube related material? I believe it is only human nature for individuals to have different opinions, and clearly voice them. This is o.k. right, as long as we are not just ridiculing one another? different opinions and reasoning for such opinions, can definitely add to a thread, as long as we all act civilized...this is o.k. correct? Not trying to be difficult, just wondering.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 19, 2009)

Here here, Dan.
I honestly thank you very much for these actions, and I really hope that this cleans things up a bit.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 19, 2009)

bwatkins said:


> not trying to be a problem here, but i would like clarification...when you say "debating" do you mean about non-cube related material? I believe it is only human nature for individuals to have different opinions, and clearly voice them. This is o.k. right, as long as we are not just ridiculing one another? different opinions and reasoning for such opinions, can definitely add to a thread, as long as we all act civilized...this is o.k. correct? Not trying to be difficult, just wondering.



I'm not trying to be difficult either. I'm just trying to keep the forum a respectable place. Talk about anything you want, just don't be jerks to one another. This isn't that hard, its just common sense.


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 19, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> bwatkins said:
> 
> 
> > not trying to be a problem here, but i would like clarification...when you say "debating" do you mean about non-cube related material? I believe it is only human nature for individuals to have different opinions, and clearly voice them. This is o.k. right, as long as we are not just ridiculing one another? different opinions and reasoning for such opinions, can definitely add to a thread, as long as we all act civilized...this is o.k. correct? Not trying to be difficult, just wondering.
> ...


I admire this. I am new here, but i have found it very enjoyable thus far, i think this is a wise decision. Thanks


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 19, 2009)

Well then, I'll probably get the Shit banned out of me then.


----------



## fundash (Aug 19, 2009)

if its the wrong time for me, i'll post something bad and then get banned, thats why i say after like 5 bad posts...


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 19, 2009)

fundash said:


> if its the wrong time for me, i'll post something bad and then get banned, thats why i say after like 5 bad posts...


If you have a problem with something just be constructive with your thoughts, if you make a conscience effort to not just be rude, you should be fine.


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 19, 2009)

Hmm... I made a conscious effort to be rude to forum dumbasses.


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 19, 2009)

Do you have a ban-wish or something?


----------



## fundash (Aug 19, 2009)

well, i can just sometimes be in a bad mood so then i do stupid things...


----------



## brunson (Aug 19, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> i will also be banning people who use facepalm too much, until I can make it so only premium members get that option.


Golf clap.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 19, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> Hmm... I made a conscious effort to be rude to forum dumbasses.


The don't

A lot of people who are new to this forum don't use the search function, especially ones who have never used forums before

A lot of people don't realize that the cubing community or any forum has a lot of stuff going on and don't realizethat many questions have already been ased

If someone makes a mistake, don't give them a hard time. Just tell them they're mistake and hopefully they'll learn. It's not necessary to be mean to people.


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 19, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> Hmm... I made a conscious effort to be rude to forum dumbasses.



withh all do respect, these forum ______'S you speak of are sometimes people who mean well, just don't completely understand the rules, or general etiquette of internet social sites. They are sometimes not what you call them, but innocent people making innocent mistakes. It would be nice if they didn't do this, but it happens, everyone was new or uninformed once, but that doesn't make them less of a person.


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 19, 2009)

fundash said:


> well, i can just sometimes be in a bad mood so then i do stupid things...


Dont worry, what your speaking of is the natural flucuations of life, it happens to everyone. They dont wanna run this place like a jail, they jsut wana clean it up a bit, lighten the mood...you'll be fine, we all have bad days, but you learn to deal with it.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Aug 19, 2009)

brunson said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > i will also be banning people who use facepalm too much, until I can make it so only premium members get that option.
> ...



+1


----------



## brunson (Aug 19, 2009)

You know how to keep from being banned for one bad post? Be a good contributor the rest of the time. 

I've had PMs with people that were clearly having a bad day, but because it was out of character I understood that it was not an offense that needed a ban. People that are constantly critical and unpleasant are the ones that will get no warnings.


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 19, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> brunson said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



A person could still post an image of a facepalm.


----------



## fundash (Aug 19, 2009)

bwatkins said:


> fundash said:
> 
> 
> > well, i can just sometimes be in a bad mood so then i do stupid things...
> ...



one terrible word that explains it: PUBERTY


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 19, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> Do you have a ban-wish or something?


lol. Nah, it's just another way of saying that I won't change a thing about me. Hopefully, the mods will still like me.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Aug 19, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> ConnorCuber said:
> 
> 
> > brunson said:
> ...



Yes. But now people will much less. So it won't be over used.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 19, 2009)

From all the things that I have seen, I keep asking myself "Am I the only person to read these rules?" I mean, not only are they simple to follow, but they don't demand much from us. If Dan is breaking out the ban-hammer, this means NOBODY is following these 6 simple rules.

I applaud Dan, for finally approaching this matter seriously. If you think this is wrong, we (I will admit that I am guilty of this and I apologize) caused this to ourselves. Either get along with one another and not be jerks. Or leave and never come back.


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 19, 2009)

I think rule 6 is the final word on this entire matter. seems simple enough to me.


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 19, 2009)

bwatkins said:


> pentrixter said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm... I made a conscious effort to be rude to forum dumbasses.
> ...


LOL. Just because I'm rude to a person does not mean that I think they're less of a person. It's tough love... HELLZ YEA... yea....


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 19, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> bwatkins said:
> 
> 
> > pentrixter said:
> ...


no because you call them an ******e, makes you imply they are less of a person.


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 19, 2009)

bwatkins said:


> pentrixter said:
> 
> 
> > bwatkins said:
> ...


Nope.


----------



## mr.onehanded (Aug 19, 2009)

I think that some kind of strike system would be nice. That way you could be warned that your behavior is out of line. At the end of the day people will return to their old habits and I think it would be nice for there to be a way to enforce the rules without members being immediately banned.

Is Cohen (masterofthebass) talking about guitar or fish?


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 19, 2009)

Most people know if they are being disruptive or annoying, so I do not think that any strike system is needed. 

Applause for doing this.


----------



## ErikJ (Aug 20, 2009)

GO DAN GO!!!


----------



## vvtopkar (Aug 20, 2009)

Respect for doing this. I was getting tired of the ridiculous immaturity around here. Thanks!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 20, 2009)

vvtopkar said:


> Respect for doing this. I was getting tired of the ridiculous immaturity around here. Thanks!



+1 My thoughts exactly.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 20, 2009)

I agree...I can only hope that my deleted post wasn't one of the ones that threw you over the top...


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 20, 2009)

There isn't really a need to discuss this. What's going to happen is going to happen, and all comments about it are just wasted space.


----------



## brunson (Aug 20, 2009)

mr.onehanded said:


> I think that some kind of strike system would be nice. That way you could be warned that your behavior is out of line. At the end of the day people will return to their old habits and I think it would be nice for there to be a way to enforce the rules without members being immediately banned.
> 
> Is Cohen (masterofthebass) talking about guitar or fish?


Nope, no strikes. You be a good a productive participant and you earn the good will of the moderators. Those are your strikes. Be an awesome contributor and have a jerk episode, get a pass. Be a jerk with no karma and get banned,


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 20, 2009)

brunson said:


> Be an awesome contributor and have a jerk episode, get a pass. Be a jerk with no karma and get banned,



Yes, that sums it up quite nicely.


----------

